# Milk truly is the answer!



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

So I've tried all sort and throughout 2010 I went from 11,2 to 11,6 then dropped back down to 11,2 at start of jan.

I thought enough is enough and slapped myself around telling myself to eat eat eat and do rippetoe routine. I now eat a frigging $hit load a day followed with 4 pints of whole milk. All this milk and squats are making me grow like a unit! I am 5ft10 and my body fat is 12.3%. I weighed myself tonight and I'm now at 11,11!

Yes I know there will be fat there but I'm just surprised at how much you can put in from milk and starting strength routine! Gonna keep this up until I reach 13,7 then cut to lose some fat.

Sorry for the hype but I've never been more than 11,6 and grown so well so I'm chuffed!

Eat eat eat. Drink milk. Do squats!!!!!


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

Gonna get on the heavy milk game Monday!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I was Ill for 2 days. Proper $hitting without much warning! Fine now though. Used to it.

Only do as short term til you reach your goal or you'll turn into a chub head!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Update on this. Still taking 4 pints of whole milk a day (half a gallon) and I have seen gains of 1 stone in 1 month alongside Rippetoe Starter Strength program which has seen my squats and millitary press increase rapidly! I get measurements next Sunday so i'll be looking to see how much bf I have put on (Started at 12.3%) at beginning of Jan.

For anyone wanting to bulk I really would get on the milk hard. I'm doing it until April, by which point I hope to be 13.5 stone before cutting.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree, I have a few pints a day when I'm not gaining!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ahh mate i can picture dinner time at your house now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You are right mate, i added in milk a while since, semi skimmed and have it with all shakes when im home and i can tell its made a difference and was at my heaviest of 13.7 never been anywhere near that. Obviously it doesnt work miracles and i am eating ALOT aswel but it does definitely help when i will be aiming for 5000 cals a day soon.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Not a fan of the 'drink shed loads of milk' brigade! Yeh it'll help you put on weight, but how much weight will be muscle, especially when drinking 'whole milk' -


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Used to drink 3/4 pints of skimmed milk a day in the 80's/90's before i started to buy protein powder, it was cheap and you could buy it in most shops, so it was always at hand.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is a great bulking food, but the excess calcium can lead to later life risk of osteoporosis, so not an ideal long term choice for health reasons.

Also, the high levels of the protein beta-lactoglobulin can mess up digestion with heavy continuous intake and cause development of other protein allergies... bulk with milk for a short while for sure, but not continously.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I drink one to two pints a day, but only because I enjoy the stuff 

Well done though... it's such a good feeling seeing the scales going up and up each week.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Understand the views about people saying 'oh but it's not all muscle.' anyone who drinks this much milk and thinks it is muscle is deluded. I'm not stupid to think that.

Only doing it until beginning of April when I hopefully get to 13.5 stone then I'll cut. Fast way to bulk though and so effective. No better feeling than seeing your hard work pay off


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

It really is mate 

After upping milk intake to 2-3 pints a day I've gained a stone in about 6 weeks.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good effort with the stone gain! The best combo I've found is strength training. Lots of food and big heavy compounds. [email protected] to all this isolation exercise stuff when you want to back on muscle and mass


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

I use Milk Protein Powder and add it to my shakes along with whole mile oats & ground barley worked a charm for me when i couldnt gain anymore weight... Put about a stone on in jus under a month along with my diet of course.. Theres a simllar premixed one on myprotien called Elite Weight Gainer its jus whey, milke protein powder & oats


----------



## john ivans (Feb 16, 2011)

am gonna try adding milk to my diet after readin this does any sort of milk work ??


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Milk is the way forward and its a cheap meal too


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

best thing i ever done recently is add it to my diet. Its only the longlife skimmed stuff i get but still worked a treat.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I drink around a pint a day anyway because I like milk..however.. its semi skimmed

I know whole milk contains more cal..more weight gain.. but would semi skimmed be the best option? less fat gain, but still gaining?

Interesting to hear peoples results


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Lots of milk has got my training partner upto his heaviest ever weight.

He's a naturally lean lad and struggles to gain, even with gear, but lots of milk has done him wonders.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

A tin of rice pudding every day, great weight gainer


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

john ivans said:


> am gonna try adding milk to my diet after readin this does any sort of milk work ??


Need full fat mate for best effects. I have finished now. Did 6 weeks, 4 pints a day and gained about 18 lbs. Now it's stopped as I don't want to get a chubby frigger!


----------



## liftan (Mar 13, 2011)

Whole milk is a life saver as I struggle eating enough calories. I drink about 2 litres a day.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Milk is lush, apart from titty milk... that just tastes sour...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

BBK said:


> Milk is lush, apart from titty milk... that just tastes sour...


Haha

This sort of thing should be put on the heads up thread mate


----------



## moby1991 (Mar 1, 2011)

i got try this and cut to get muscle


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

BBK said:


> Milk is lush, apart from titty milk... that just tastes sour...





Matt 1 said:


> Haha
> 
> This sort of thing should be put on the heads up thread mate


Haha! I found out titty milk is sour by shagging a girl who was still breastfeeding, she said don't squeeze my tits cos milk might come out... I had to give them a squeeze in the moment and got a titty milk facial!...

Wasn't tasty, let me tell you that :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Titty milk sour? I heard this happens when a woman reaches 60+............Hmmm.......powdered as well was it?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> Titty milk sour? I heard this happens when a woman reaches 60+............Hmmm.......powdered as well was it?


She was 24...


----------

